# Snow Sport



## Blamby (Feb 25, 2004)

Is any one useing a Snow sport snow plow? if there is any one what do you think about it? is it worth it or not? give me some feed back about them 

thanks guys 

Brad


----------



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

i have been using a smowsport for the last 3 years, it has saved me a lot of shoveling, works great pushing snow . my only complaint is that the plow is only 7 feet long which is about a foot too short for my truck. there is alot of tire tracks when i a m done and also it doesn't scrape very well.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i saw that thing maunally raising and angleing might well look for something used or buy new depending on how much plowing you do


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

JUNK, all I gotta say..... only thing on it that is worth a crap is the rubber edge


----------

